
Atlassian reboots performance reviews to combat 'brilliant jerks' - onehp
https://www.itnews.com.au/news/atlassian-reboots-performance-reviews-to-combat-brilliant-jerks-528522
======
schappim
Previous coverage on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20477210](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20477210)

